# What do you know of the Netherlands???



## Sanne (Apr 23, 2005)

Kinda curious!!!


----------



## user2 (Apr 23, 2005)

*g* I heard a lot of stuff about the drugs laws and how many people go to the Netherlands to buy cannabis and stuff like that....and I heard that Amsterdam has millions of bicycles...and that its a very flat country...and that you have a lot of cheese and trailors...(jeez I hate prejudices....)


----------



## Sanne (Apr 23, 2005)

well...to start with, we do not have that much trailers, but the rest is kinda true.

cannabis is legal here, and I heard of an englishman, that there are less people using it here, then there are in england. according to him, everybody was high on it... (in england that is) by legalizing it, it just brings back crime, and I don't believe that our users rates are much higher that in any other country...

we have a lot of cheese(yummy!)and we have three hills in the whole country (the highest is like 350/400 meters high) so we are NOT flat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





when I go to amsterdam, I'll make a pic of the bicycle parkingstand next to the trainstation...you'll be amazed!


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 23, 2005)

I know sanne is from there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and that you can get freaky in amsterdam


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Apr 23, 2005)

I know that it is called Les Pays-Bas in Francais but unfortunately that is all  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops: besides generally it is in Europe


----------



## user2 (Apr 24, 2005)

I know that its called Holland in Germany...


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 24, 2005)

is holland the same thing as the netherlands?? haha.. my family is from holland.. im a dutchie


----------



## user2 (Apr 24, 2005)

yes its the same...


----------



## Luthien (Apr 24, 2005)

I know that one of my favorite actors, Rutger Hauer, is from The Netherlands.  Got a crush on him watching "Ladyhawke" back when I was a kid, and I still think he's pretty darn cool.


----------



## singinmys0ng (Apr 24, 2005)

I think the only thing I know is that these really cute  shetland ponies are from there lol


----------



## Sanne (Apr 24, 2005)

singingmysong,the shetlands pony's are from the shetlandislands, near England

OMG, Luthien, you know Rutger Hauer?! how cool!! Famke Jansen is also a dutchy!

And you can get freaky in amsterdam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hey chelsea, are we related?!?!


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 24, 2005)

I know that if you aint dutch, you aint much!   lol  (I live in West Michigan where EVERYONE is Dutch.)


----------



## singinmys0ng (Apr 24, 2005)

Quote:

  singingmysong,the shetlands pony's are from the shetlandislands, near England  
 
oh! lol well thanks for telling me..that does make a lot of sense haha..and i was wondering..is it cold there year round?


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 
_I know that if you aint dutch, you aint much!   lol  (I live in West Michigan where EVERYONE is Dutch.)_

 
hahaha my family says that all the time too


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *groupie* 
_singingmysong,the shetlands pony's are from the shetlandislands, near England

OMG, Luthien, you know Rutger Hauer?! how cool!! Famke Jansen is also a dutchy!

And you can get freaky in amsterdam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hey chelsea, are we related?!?!_

 

I donn, are we?!?1 lol.. my last name is van tol


----------



## notevenjail (Apr 24, 2005)

There's clogging and tulips and lots of good looking people.


----------



## Sanne (Apr 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *singinmys0ng* 
_ Quote:

  singingmysong,the shetlands pony's are from the shetlandislands, near England  
 
oh! lol well thanks for telling me..that does make a lot of sense haha..and i was wondering..is it cold there year round?_

 
No, but it's raining a lot, and the summers have mostly 2 weeks of real heat and there's one or two weeks of snow/frost.


chelsea, van tol is a dutch name


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 25, 2005)

That in Amsterdam, there are double decker trains; there are labs funded by the government where you can get your ecstasy tested to make sure you don't have Es mixed with crap that can kill you; Dutch people speak excellent English; heaps of people ride bikes; The Hague is its' actual capital; they once owned Surinam, former Dutch Guiana in South America (next to my father's country); it is one of the best places in the world to study early music performance (I play an instrument called the viola da gamba, and you can study it there); euthanasia was once legal there? 

It's an extremely socially progressive country - go Netherlands!

I tried to mention things no one else had before. Correct me if I've got something wrong!


----------



## Sanne (Apr 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_That in Amsterdam, there are double decker trains; there are labs funded by the government where you can get your ecstasy tested to make sure you don't have Es mixed with crap that can kill you; Dutch people speak excellent English; heaps of people ride bikes; The Hague is its' actual capital; they once owned Surinam, former Dutch Guiana in South America (next to my father's country); it is one of the best places in the world to study early music performance (I play an instrument called the viola da gamba, and you can study it there); euthanasia was once legal there? 

It's an extremely socially progressive country - go Netherlands!

I tried to mention things no one else had before. Correct me if I've got something wrong!_

 
you had it all right! those test labs were located near a big houseparty. It was nog to stop people from taking drugs (that would probably be impossible) but they hope to prevent someones death. 

the trains, wow, that's normal to me, don't you guys have that? we have them in the whole country, not just amsterdam.

and exept for suriname and dutch guinea we also had big parts of indonesia, but that's years ago!!!

we also have legal abortion, I know many countries do not have that yet. and the worst: in Amsterdam there's a prostitute district, where the prostitudes are behind windows. we tolerate prostitution at some locations in our country.


----------



## feebee (Apr 25, 2005)

I know that when we were on holidays in Spain we only had Dutch tv for some reason,  so we used to watch Gute Zeiten Schlechte Zeiten! (sp?)

Oh and Netherlands knocked Ireland out of the 1994 World Cup!


----------



## Sanne (Apr 25, 2005)

Gute Zeiten Schlechte Zeiten is the german version of our dutch soap goede tijden, slechte tijden. (it means: good times, Bad times)

I know that english speaking people can't see the difference between dutch an german (the laguage I mean). duthc people can say 's' (as in say) and german usually pronounce it as a 'sj'


----------



## feebee (Apr 25, 2005)

aah i see!  it was the german version so!  

I did German in school so i really should know the difference  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ops:


----------



## Sanne (Apr 25, 2005)

I don't know, dutch is one of the hardest laguages to learn.


----------



## feebee (Apr 25, 2005)

Oh the airport in Amsterdam is good for shopping... Schiphol?


----------



## Sanne (Apr 25, 2005)

Really?? I know they have very good pancakes (I went to amsterdam by train w/ my boyfriend, and we made a stop @ schiphol for pancakes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

I know they have a taxfree section, but I though every airport had one?


----------



## feebee (Apr 25, 2005)

mmm pancakes!  8) 

yep every airport has a duty free, but in schiphol they had different cosmetic items on special offer every week (we used to go over often for work)... so every time you went there were different bargains to be bought!!


----------



## Sanne (Apr 25, 2005)

cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't fly much in my life (2x) and the last time was 6 years ago... back than I didn't even own a mascara, and so I've never looked.. *slapping my face*


----------



## feebee (Apr 25, 2005)

I hate flying, I get really scared, so I always buy some make up in the airport as a treat  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   They have a new mac store in Dublin airport its great!

I even check in a bit early so i'll have more time to shop!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops:


----------



## Sanne (Apr 25, 2005)

ooo that's bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I knew heathrow had a macstore in it! but it's pretty cool that the macstres are taking over the airports.. yay for MAC!

I can't wait to go to englands this summer: I wanna go to sephora, to MAC's prostore and I wanna exchange my empties!! I have 35 now..I just need one for the sixth lipstick... and I don't even wear lipstick


----------



## feebee (Apr 25, 2005)

i exchanged 36 empties this weekend and got 6 lipsticks!  (well i got 3 and i gave three to my mum  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
I depotted all my eyeshadows and put them into my palettes so had lots of empty containers.

I have two spare empties if you want that last one i could send it to you!


----------



## Bianca (Apr 25, 2005)

I am from the Netherlands too!!! I live in Lelystad, you don't wanna go near there....

I'm in Amsterdam everyday because my work is there.


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 25, 2005)

weellll dh and i went to europe last year and visited paris, belgium AND holland! we stayed at the sofitel in amsterdam and i swear holland has THE BEST whipped cream, ice cream, CHEESE and chocolate EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!  we had awesome sundaes at this ice cream place (can't remember the name) and MY WORD was it YUMMY!!!!!!!  LOVE chocolate so we stocked up in holland and brussels! had a GREAT time and everyone was SOOOO nice to us!!


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 25, 2005)

I think abortions are legal in most countries.. since they are provided in dr's offices/hospitals.


----------



## Sanne (Apr 25, 2005)

Feebee, thanks for your offer but I'll get the last empty in time, probably 6 more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Really chelsea, I didn't know that, I thought is was a couple of western country's but my dad told me it was only ireland who do not allow it.. Am I right this time?


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 25, 2005)

mostly their cheese. Thats all I know.


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 26, 2005)

I think there are so many good things about your country. It's so damn progressive. 

Double-decker trains in Australia? They have them in Sydney, and some in Melbourne,  but the population isn't really big enough to warrant them building them.

Re. legalised abortions, I don't think one can get one for any old reason per se - in Australia it states that if it is thought that it will be physically or mentally harmful for an unwanted pregnancy to reach full termination to either the mother and/or the child, then it can be carried out. I imagine that anyone wanting one is going to claim that this is applicable to their case. I've never heard of anyone being refused one though.

Please don't read that and think that I'm saying that some people don't have the right to claim the above; it's just I'm assuming that there are some people in the world who would actually be able see a pregnancy through to full-term, but choose not to. The last thing in the world I'd want to do is offend anyone here - each person has the right to decide what they do, it it their body after all.

Abortion is still illegal in Portugal. 

Changing the topic...

Did anyone mention clogs? Or Delft plates??? 

 8)


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 26, 2005)

oooohhhhhhh delft plates! LOVE THEM!!!!! HOW could i forget that???????????


----------



## GoldieLox (Apr 26, 2005)

i dont really know anything..

Although i am dutch on my dad side. his moms maiden name was holland. hah. 

my grandma told me that in the netherlands they have alot of river/canal things and a lot of shops and businesses are on boats and people ride their bikes to work then they hang the bikes off the side of the boats in the water. is that true?

also she said there is a lot of doggie poop. ahah.


----------



## Sanne (Apr 27, 2005)

well, we don't hang our bikes onto boats, unless it's on their boathouse. we so have tons of canals in city's, and we do have many boat trips you can take to show the city from the water. 

wow you guys know delft plates?? most of the real delft blue china is made in 'de porceleyne fles' (that means china bottle) and even though I only live 5 km away from it, I have never been there.(shameshame!) my boyfriend wants to take some of his amsterdam coworkers to it, so I just join them an pretend I've been there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and the dogpoop...gross, we have a lot of that too...


----------



## cho0chylan3y (Apr 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_there are labs funded by the government where you can get your ecstasy tested to make sure you don't have Es mixed with crap that can kill you;_

 
Actually in the US at raves there's this organization that will do free testing on pills to see if there's anything mixed with them. http://dancesafe.org/

I've actually been to the Netherlands. It was about 5 or 6 years ago but still. I'd love to go back. We went to Amsterdam and Rotterdam(by train only for a day). I <3 it there. There were SO many bikes every where and i loved all the canals and boats. We visited Erasmus(my mom works with education programs helping low income students get into and through college she works with programs like Upward Bound, Student Support Services, etc). She took me to the redlight district(i was 12 mind you). I loved seeing all the tulips in the markets and the clogs and the white and blue pottery we actually bought a lot of it(delfte is it?). We also went to Anne Franks house.. that was absolutely amazing. Yeah i think i've said enough. I'd love to go back though.


----------



## Sanne (Apr 28, 2005)

that's sounds very dutch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and you've seen more from holland then me, I've never been to the anne frank house...

most dutch people hate it that touristsshops sell so many tulips, delfts blue, woodenshoes and little windmeals, because all accept for the tulips are soo old fashioned!!


----------



## Elorien (Apr 28, 2005)

Speaking of tulips... in my home town Ottawa, there's a tulip festival every year because after WWII the Netherlands gave us 100,000 tulip bulbs.. so that's what I thought of first when I saw this post  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Thanks for the tulips!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## laceymeow (Apr 28, 2005)

the only thing i'm really familiar with that has to do with the netherlands is hardcore/gabber/thunderdome.  =P


----------



## cho0chylan3y (Apr 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *groupie* 
_that's sounds very dutch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and you've seen more from holland then me, I've never been to the anne frank house...

most dutch people hate it that touristsshops sell so many tulips, delfts blue, woodenshoes and little windmeals, because all accept for the tulips are soo old fashioned!!_

 
YOU DEFINATELY NEED TO GO TO THE ANNE FRANK HOUSE! Like seriously, go right this second! heh ;x But seriously you should definately go to it. It's very touching and just amazing. You actually like go through where they were hiding. 
Yeah people here hate the tourists too. They're here all the time which is the bad part(I live in Washington, DC). They buy all the stupid FBI hats and I <3 DC shirts and just block the way on the Metro(subway) and street. It's even worse for me because i live so close to the Capitol. Oh lord it's TERRIBLE during the Cherry Blossom season. Traffic is terrible because of out of towners coming to see them. I use to have soccer practice down on the Mall(the grass sort of 'runway' between the Capitol and the Washington Monument) we use to be SO mean to tourists we use to try and hit them with balls and everything ;x It was fun too. Yeah.. i'm done now ;x


----------

